# Water bottle stand and directions



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

A while back someone (Brit maybe?) posted a link to website that made these water bottle stands. I showed my husband and he said he could make one, a few people have PM'd to ask how we made it and what it looks like. It's not very pretty because I haven'tpainted it yet- this the basement stand, and we aren't redoing the basement until next spring, and I don't want to paint it until I know what colors I am using down there. But the one in the kitchen is painted to match my kitchen and says "Wilson" across the base. (don't mind the water drips- my hubby took the pictures and didn't think to wipe it off to make it look a little nicer)




























Parts/tools you will need:


- kennel style water bottle - make sure the bottle you buy fits inside the pipe you buy or vice versa
- 3" PVC pipe (usually white in colour rather than the black ABS pipe) - you'll probably have to buy a full 10' length
- 2 - 3" PVC end caps (one for the top, one to screw/glue onto the plywood base)
- some sort of plywood or wood for the base, about 1 foot by 1 foot in size
- hacksaw, reciprocating saw, etc. for cutting the PVC pipe
- tape measure
- drill and drill bits


Once you have the wood cut to size, you can do what I did and cut out a circle of plywood that fits tightly inside the 3" pipe and attach that to the wood base. The easier thing to do is to buy 2 of the 3" end caps rather than 1, and attach one of the end caps at about the center of the plywood. (You can use screws, glue, whatever.)


Get a measuring tape and figure out the distance from the ground to your dog's mouth or roughly what height you figure your dog would be comfortable to drink from. Add that distance to the height of the water bottle, then subtract the thickness of your wood base, and that is the length of 3" pipe you should cut.


Place the length of cut pipe into the end cap that you attached to the base. Get the water bottle out, hold it up to the pipe and figure out with your measuring tape (taking into account the sloping of the nozzle on the water bottle) where you will need to drill a hole in the pipe for the water bottle's nozzle to slide through from the inside. Make a mark where you figure out the nozzle should come out. Take the pipe out of the base and drill a hole slightly bigger than the width of the nozzle at the location you chose.


Place the pipe back into the base. Carefully slide the water bottle into the pipe so that the nozzle slides out the hole you drilled. You may need to cut a small wedge of wood or something to place inside the pipe in order to hold the water bottle securely in place. As you can see in the pictures, I cut a small chunk of plywood to size, drilled a hole in it, threaded a string through it, and wedged that between the water bottle and the inside wall of the pipe. Then the second end cap goes on top of the pipe to cover it up. When it's time to change the water, I pull out the wedge, remove the bottle, refill, replace the bottle, replace the wedge.. you get the idea.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deanna,
Thank you so much for these instructions. I have my weekend project, off to Home Depot I go.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Thank you for those instructions......my husband now has a week-end project. Off to Home Depot he goes. This will keep Pico's face from getting wet and I won't have to wash and refill his water bowl every day. I LIKE it!


----------

